# Hope after BFN - got one embie left, anyone experienced the same?



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi I just had a BFN.  It was our first try.  Feeling a devastated about it.  But I am glad we have one more chance with my one and only frozen embie.  If anyone has the same experience please share with me?


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

So sorry to hear this VanGn, I wish you all the best for your FET. Unfortunately, my first cycle did not work.i had an excellent blastocyst transferred and we were devastated when it didn't stick. Fingers crossed for next time


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello LadyMac thank you so much for sharing, I truly appreciate it.  Hugs from me dear   Let's pray we have a better run next year.  Did you have some embryos frozen?


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you! I know, we just need a little bit of baby dust! All my embryos made it to day 5 but only one developed into a blastocyst. The thought of going back for another round was one we wanted to avoid, but we decided we'll start treatment in the new year. Have you started taking medication for your frozen transfer?


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello LadyMac, sorry for my late reply.  Veered away from forums over the holidays.  Anyway we're back in the saddle again   Just now I have started meds.  Then we'll wait for AF for another round of meds to lining preps.  Hopefully we fly back to Cyprus mid-Feb.  A bit looking forward to seeing the folks over at my clinic again and I do love Cyprus!  Like you, we really don't want to do another round again, so we truly pray this one sticks.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

VanGn said:


> Hello LadyMac, sorry for my late reply. Veered away from forums over the holidays. Anyway we're back in the saddle again  Just now I have started meds. Then we'll wait for AF for another round of meds to lining preps. Hopefully we fly back to Cyprus mid-Feb. A bit looking forward to seeing the folks over at my clinic again and I do love Cyprus! Like you, we really don't want to do another round again, so we truly pray this one sticks.



Hello just wondering if you have updates on your second FET. We had a sperm donation and it worked out well. I hope it was good the second time around for you.


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

BabyWanted! said:


> Hello just wondering if you have updates on your second FET. We had a sperm donation and it worked out well. I hope it was good the second time around for you.


Hello yes it was, we have our baby boy. I'm so happy especially since we only has two blasts from our 6 eggs retrieved. He was to by my last. How are you, what is your story>


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

VanGn said:


> Hi I just had a BFN. It was our first try. Feeling a devastated about it. But I am glad we have one more chance with my one and only frozen embie. If anyone has the same experience please share with me?


Our first IVF cycle from another clinic also failed. But we were lucky the second time around with another clinic. I'm glad to see you were successful too the second time around. And to think it was your last embryo from the previous cycle? I suppose you have no more plans of having another baby?


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

VanGn said:


> Hello yes it was, we have our baby boy. I'm so happy especially since we only has two blasts from our 6 eggs retrieved. He was to by my last. How are you, what is your story>


Hello VanGn, I had sperm donation in a clinic called Dunya IVF in North Cyprus. We have 3 more embryos frozen there. We have a baby girl from that cycle. How are you?


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

BabyWanted! said:


> Hello VanGn, I had sperm donation in a clinic called Dunya IVF in North Cyprus. We have 3 more embryos frozen there. We have a baby girl from that cycle. How are you?


Our clinic is also Dunya IVF. Congratulations on your baby girl and 3 frozen embies! I also had sperm donation with my own egg. We only had one frozen embryo. And we are lucky to have our baby boy. We already have a girl whom we adopted who is now 14. I guess that is it for us. What about you? Are you planning on using any of your 3 frozen embryos?


----------

